# Brisket Points



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm smoking a couple of brisket points for supper... I decided to do the bigger one with my normal BBQ rub & the other with the ancho pepper marinade (to see how it works on beef). 

They're being done over post oak/hickory coals at a low & slow 225 degrees. I'm also making some garlic bread to go with it. The rest of the fix'ins will be up to Mrs. Ranch... :dance:


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Dang! That looks goood! Planning on making any burnt ends??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

No burnt ends, just doing them 'normal'.

Half way done... In about an hour, I'll wrap them & then they can finish. Now, it's margarita time!!!


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum! You are killin me, Ranch! I'm stuck at work and here you are flauntin ritas!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Lookin good as always Ranch. With briskets on sale this weekend I am going to throw at least two on between the rain this weekend.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

this not a smoker right?


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice. I'd like to try this some day and cube them into burnt ends, but all I can ever find at HEB (outside of whole packers) are the darn flats.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sweetwater said:


> Nice. I'd like to try this some day and cube them into burnt ends, but all I can ever find at HEB (outside of whole packers) are the darn flats.


X2

I'm never able to find the point either, only the flat! I just called my HEB and they have a pallet of choice packers left. I'm about to go check them out in just a min... The wife wants smoked brisket for Memorial Day and I look for any reason to fire up the smoker! The real question is, how many will I get?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

charlie23 said:


> this not a smoker right?


When I'm not smoking a lot of stuff, I use the Weber kettle. You can easily smoke on them... all you have to Äo is set them up right. It's hardly worth firing up 'The Beast' for 5 or 6 pounds of meat...


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

w_r_ranch said:


> When I'm not smoking a lot of stuff, I use the Weber kettle. You can easily smoke on them... all you have to Äo is set them up right. It's hardly worth firing up 'The Beast' for 5 or 6 pounds of meat...


Do you do low and slow? What is your fire source? I've seen folks use the kettle and use briquettes and make a ring.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Phat Boy said:


> Do you do low and slow?


Yep, all the time. When I smoke it is always low & slow, just put a water tray under the meat & it will always be moist/tender.





















Phat Boy said:


> What is your fire source? I've seen folks use the kettle and use briquettes and make a ring.


I built a 'basket' years ago (to hold the lump charcoal/wood) out of expanded metal. This came about due to the burn ban (no open fires), precluding me from using my 'coal maker', which is what I normally do...


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

very hard to beat a Weber for small smoke Ranch!!! Happy Memorial Day to you Sir!


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice set up! How many lbs of lump & wood does the basket hold? That is sweet! 

I live by the water pans as well! 

I've read where some folks claim that hot n fast is just as good as low n slow, but I've never sacrificed any meat to test the theory. I've had too many good results from low n slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone should have a weber in their arsenal, WR I sure miss your posts hope all is well


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We just got back from our trip yesterday... I'll post when I cook something...


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome home Ranch, missed you and all the comments "down under"!!!


----------

